# Night Collecting



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 3, 2007)

here are some pics from when I went night collecting.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 3, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 3, 2007)

what kind of bulb did you use?


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 3, 2007)

I use a 175 watt mercury vapor light, but for some reason it was not working so I hooked up a 400 watt metal halide light.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 20, 2007)

I went out again were are some more pics.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 20, 2007)

*black l;ights*

some good bug action there,   UV blacklights work wonders as well


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 20, 2007)

Yep I have a uv black light that I made into a trap.  It hooks up to a car battery and I can just leave it for a night out in a woods.  It works wonders.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 20, 2007)

i have the car battery contraption as well,   i love running lights but to this day i have had my best luck driving around and hitting dusk to dawn lights.  if i could, i'd run a couple dozen black lights and drape an entire woods w/  sheets .
pitfall traps are productive and checking road kill  is always a riot too


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 20, 2007)

For some reason I never have any luck with pit fall traps.  I set it up with a container in the center and 4 boards that run to the container to funnel any insect coming by into the container.  I then place a board over the top and weigh it down with a rock.  I will also try different baits too, but even that has showed no results.  How do you set up your pit fall traps?


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 20, 2007)

A pic of my uv light trap.


----------



## Feathers (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice uv trap -  brings back fond memories. I used to sugar trees late afternoon in a path that was a .5 to 1 hour walk. It produced some pretty good results, too. I also had a tent affair over my light so I wouldn't fry incoming buggys.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 21, 2007)

i set pitfalls flush up against logs.  bait them w/ a bit of spoiled chicken    or dont bait them @ all               i have tried sugar mixes etc  but that attracts a lot of ants


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 21, 2007)

I never thought of putting it right next to a log.  That is a good idea and I will have to try it next time I set up a pitfall trap.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever used the beetle trap where you set up a screen mesh somewhere and then line the bottom of the net with pans.  The clumsy beetle is supose to fly into the net and fall into the pans of liquid.  I made one, but I have not tested it out yet.

Also has anyone ever made any underwater traps because I would like to try and make one.

Jeremy


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 21, 2007)

minnow traps will do the job for underwater traps    big water scavenger beetles and the occasional toe biter often show up in those  -          but check frequently or leave partially exposed to avoid drowning snakes and frogs.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jun 21, 2007)

love the trap pics and wow,  there really seems to be quite an assortment of moths out there...wonderful sizes...so do you collect them for documentation or just to make us city folks jealous lol


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 21, 2007)

I collect insects that I want for my collection or I keep them as pets.


----------



## ArachnoCrazy (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is another trap I use.  I use this for beetles and I place it on tree trunks in places where beetles would be flying.  Places such as a hole that goes into a hollow spot in the trunk.


----------

